# Cubing Truth or Dare



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok so I've invented a fun game so we can try challenges and learn more about each other.

So you say whether you did the last person's truth or dare and how you found it, then you say a cubing-related truth and dare.

For example: 
I picked dare. The 6x6 BLD OF (one foot) ao100 was pretty easy and I got a 22.49 average.

Next:
*T: *Most embarrassing moment at a comp?
*D: *Do a 3x3 ao12 with the worst cube in your collection.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 3, 2021)

Dare: Do a 3x3 ao12 with the worst cube in your collection.

I only have the RS3M, so, hehehe. Ao12: 29.97


Next:
*T: Worst cube you ever got for christmas.
D*: Do a 2-7 relay 3 times and post all 3 times.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Dare: Do a 3x3 ao12 with the worst cube in your collection.
> 
> I only have the RS3M, so, hehehe. Ao12: 29.97
> 
> ...


Truth- Rubik's edition

Next:
*T: *Have you ever cheated on solves?
*D: *Solve the biggest WCA cube you have OH without a table.


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Truth- Rubik's edition
> 
> Next:
> *T: *Have you ever cheated on solves?
> *D: *Solve the biggest WCA cube you have OH without a table.


Truth-In comp no. At home yes.

Next:
T: Dumbest puzzle you've ever solved
D: Scratch a gan 11 m pro with a knife


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> Truth-In comp no. At home yes.
> 
> Next:
> T: Dumbest puzzle you've ever solved
> D: Scratch a gan 11 m pro with a knife


Dare- I used the handle 

Next:
T: have you ever been to a comp that Feliks was at?
D: Disassemble and reassemble a 9x9


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Dare- I used the handle
> 
> Next:
> T: have you ever been to a comp that Feliks was at?
> D: Disassemble and reassemble a 9x9


As long as you scratched it then fair play.
Truth-no
I don't even have a 9 by 9.

Next:
Truth-Worst solve this year
Dare-Break a cube timer


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> As long as you scratched it then fair play.
> Truth-no
> I don't even have a 9 by 9.
> 
> ...


Truth: 3 weeks for a 9x9


Next: 
Truth: Who got you into cubing?
Dare: Saw all the way through the piece of a modern speedcube (if you do this one, provide a pic?)


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Truth: 3 weeks for a 9x9
> 
> 
> Next:
> ...


What do you count as modern


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 3, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> What do you count as modern


Probs 2018 and later??


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> What do you count as modern





Cubing Forever said:


> Probs 2018 and later??


yup^


----------



## Scollier (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Truth: 3 weeks for a 9x9
> 
> 
> Next:
> ...



Truth: My brother tried to solve a rubik's cube first, and then I wanted to try, so he pretty much got me into cubing. (I'm not going to saw a piece of a nice cube in half XD)

Next:
Truth: Have you ever solved a cube underwater?
Dare: Disassemble and reassemble a 4x4 (I hate doing that so much)


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 3, 2021)

Truth: No ( i only have a $4 4x4 so im afraid to diaassemble it... 

Next:
Truth: Why do you cube?
Dare: smash a gan cube with a slegehammer (and take a picture  )


----------



## Scollier (Mar 3, 2021)

I was just thinking, "What if you were to actually smash a GAN cube with a sledghammer, or


> Do a 2-7 relay 3 times and post all 3 times.


 and then you came back to post your picture or video, and someone had already answered truth and moved on XD


----------



## PCCuber (Mar 3, 2021)

Truth: To annoy my siblings

Next:
Truth: Do other people think you are a genius for being able to solve a cube?
Dare: 2-4 Bld relay.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 3, 2021)

Truth: No.

Next:
Truth: Do you delete solves?
Dare: Learn a new speedsolving method (trying to force you to do something productive lol)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

Truth: Do you delete solves?
Who does not
Dare: Learn a new speedsolving method (trying to force you to do something productive lol) 
Truth: Worst cubing in public experience


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Truth: Do you delete solves?
> Who does not
> Dare: Learn a new speedsolving method (trying to force you to do something productive lol)
> Truth: Worst cubing in public experience


Dare: I finished learning ZZ

Next:
Dare: upload a video of you smashing a cube to your cubing yt channel (or here if you dont have a yt channel)
Truth: What top cuber would you date?
 this one is EVIL


----------



## Scollier (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Dare: I finished learning ZZ
> 
> Next:
> Dare: upload a video of you smashing a cube to your cubing yt channel (or here if you dont have a yt channel)
> ...



That's definately gonna be the last post on this thread for a longgg time.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

Scollier said:


> That's definately gonna be the last post on this thread for a longgg time.


Why? It all depends on your definition of top cubers. If you've never seen Feliks solve, then you could think ca 20 seconds would be classified as a top cuber.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Dare: I finished learning ZZ
> 
> Next:
> Dare: upload a video of you smashing a cube to your cubing yt channel (or here if you dont have a yt channel)
> ...


How smashed?
And how top?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Dare: I finished learning ZZ
> 
> Next:
> Dare: upload a video of you smashing a cube to your cubing yt channel (or here if you dont have a yt channel)
> ...











hgsdkjgGANTHROWCSH.mp4







drive.google.com





Truth: What top cuber would you date
Dare: AO5 on your roof with the most senic view (do this all the time, ask @Porcupine01 )


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Dare: I finished learning ZZ
> 
> Next:
> Dare: upload a video of you smashing a cube to your cubing yt channel (or here if you dont have a yt channel)
> ...



Call an ambulance...

Truth: Juliette Sebastien

BUT NOT FOR ME!

Truth: Would you rather die slowly and painfully, knowing that no one cares about your death or will miss you; or end cubing forever? (No one is allowed to touch a twisty puzzle or talk about cubing or allowed to solve virtual cubes, etc)
Dare: Record yourself doing a skewb with feet ao100 in one go then upload the video


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> How smashed?
> And how top?


Like take it apart and drop a brick on it or smthg. Just break the pieces
How top: like top 200 3x3 (gender filters are allowed)


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> hgsdkjgGANTHROWCSH.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dana Yi

Next: Truth: What top cuber would you date
Dare: Keep doing 7BLD until you get a success


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Like take it apart and drop a brick on it or smthg. Just break the pieces
> How top: like top 200 3x3 (gender filters are allowed)


I did damage a few peices doing that


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Truth: What top cuber would you date


this is like the only truth question. SMH
Also what r you kids doing with this question? Lots of ~7/10 asian girls in the top 30 female.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> this is like the only truth question. SMH
> Also what r you kids doing with this question? Lots of ~7/10 asian girls in the top 30 female.


Be realistic here. Common sense lol


----------



## Porcupine01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> hgsdkjgGANTHROWCSH.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facts


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Y’all are sooooo immature.


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 4, 2021)

If that's the only truth ever asked this thread is gonna die real fast.


----------



## PCCuber (Mar 11, 2021)

Doing this to keep the thread alive.
Truth : Daniel Karnaukh. He is R U R' U' and he knows it.




Next:
Truth: If you could be sponsored by any cube company, what would it be?
Dare : 4*4 OH as fast as you can.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 11, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Doing this to keep the thread alive.
> Truth : Daniel Karnaukh. He is R U R' U' and he knows it.
> 
> 
> ...


Dayan

Truth: The most embarrassing cubing mistake you’ve made
Dare: Go onto YT and watch half an hour of non cubers trying to solve cubes


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 11, 2021)

Does this count 




Truth: Taught someone/tried to teach someone to solve a rubik's cube
Dare: Watch my new video! (shameless self promotion lmao):


----------



## Scollier (Mar 11, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Truth: Taught someone/tried to teach someone to solve a rubik's cube
> Dare: Watch my new video! (shameless self promotion lmao):



Ooh that's a big brain dare, to get more views.
But actually, yeah, I taught my brother how to solve the 3x3.

Truth: Have you watched a video on my channel? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC14-1r8mFaXP0yfghem4VFw

Dare: Watch a video on my channel. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC14-1r8mFaXP0yfghem4VFw


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 11, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Ooh that's a big brain dare, to get more views.
> But actually, yeah, I taught my brother how to solve the 3x3.
> 
> Truth: Have you watched a video on my channel? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC14-1r8mFaXP0yfghem4VFw
> ...


I watched your mini 3x3 pop video which was only 20 seconds

Truth: Worst puzzle you've ever bought (it can't be one someone gave to you)
Dare: Roll 2 dice. First dice is the puzzle you have to solve, second is how many times you have to solve it. If you got a roll that you didn't have, roll again E.g I roll a 6 and a 4, I don't have a 6x6 so I roll again and I get a 5 so I have to solve a 5x5 4 times.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 11, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Truth: Worst puzzle you've ever bought (it can't be one someone gave to you)
> Dare: Roll 2 dice. First dice is the puzzle you have to solve, second is how many times you have to solve it. If you got a roll that you didn't have, roll again E.g I roll a 6 and a 4, I don't have a 6x6 so I roll again and I get a 5 so I have to solve a 5x5 4 times.


truth: My FTO idk what brand
Next:
Truth: What be your favorite color?
Dare: count to 1000


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> truth: My FTO idk what brand
> Next:
> Truth: What be your favorite color?
> Dare: count to 1000


Blue. What do you think, it's a *Diamond *golem?

Truth: Say your cubing story
Dare: The dice thingy I said earlier
Yes I am trying to keep this thread alive


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Blue. What do you think, it's a *Diamond *golem?
> 
> Truth: Say your cubing story
> Dare: The dice thingy I said earlier
> Yes I am trying to keep this thread alive


So I kind of always had a cube in the house. My brother knew how to solve it because of a friend, so I was always fascinated by it but never strayed any further than patterns.
One 2018 summer I decided I wanted to learn to solve it myself. I made progress to the F2L, then lost interest for a bit, until I got a Rubik’s brand for Christmas (had a dollar store one before). I picked it up again and soon knew how to use beginner’s method. I asked my brother on how to do CFOP, but he was quite busy in that period so it lead to me exploring around for how to do it myself, and I gave up again until sometime near my birthday in May. I picked up Petrus somehow through the internet, and it took me a while to work it, but I got moving quickly after that. By june I was under a minute and had joined the forums. And I got an Aolong V2 with my brother and a GTS2M in successive order over the summer. I got a 4x4 and a stackmat for Christmas and went to my first competition averaging around 20 seconds, and also got a Valk Power M there. Progression slowed down for a bit, and I got a Tengyun V2 in April, then a host of new kinds of cubes for my birthday again. I was now averaging around 13 seconds. The summer didn’t yield much for me, but by the end of it I was averaging 12 seconds.
I was kind of tiring out now though and cubed on and off for a few months, up to now.

Truth: 5 cringiest non cuber quotes you’ve ever heard irl
Dare: Don’t cube for the week/disassemble your 5x5 or highest order cube.


----------



## PCCuber (Mar 22, 2021)

Truth:
1. Is that a 4-sided cube? (Points to Rubik's revenge)
2. You only have one sticker unsolved. You are so close. (Doing blindsolve at the time, so I was confused.)
3. My cousin can solve the 5*5 in almost 10 seconds,
4. I can scramble it so hard that you cannot solve it ( a common one).
5. Hey you're looking! (I was memorising my cube for a blindfold attempt.
Truth: What songs, if any, do you listen while cubing?
Dare: Spend 1 hour practising your least favourite event.
Also quick question why am I not seeing this thread at the home page?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Truth:
> 1. Is that a 4-sided cube? (Points to Rubik's revenge)
> 2. You only have one sticker unsolved. You are so close. (Doing blindsolve at the time, so I was confused.)
> 3. My cousin can solve the 5*5 in almost 10 seconds,
> ...


Because it’s kind of an off topic game.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 6, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Truth:
> 1. Is that a 4-sided cube? (Points to Rubik's revenge)
> 2. You only have one sticker unsolved. You are so close. (Doing blindsolve at the time, so I was confused.)
> 3. My cousin can solve the 5*5 in almost 10 seconds,
> ...



♫ Ahh ahh ahh ahh, tryna keep this thread alive, tryna keep this thread alive ♫

I listen to lofi or casual pop music

Truth: If you could have any twisty puzzle, past or present, what would it be? (you can't just say a really expensive one and sell it)
Dare:


DiamondGolem12 said:


> Roll 2 dice. First dice is the puzzle you have to solve, second is how many times you have to solve it. If you got a roll that you didn't have, roll again E.g I roll a 6 and a 4, I don't have a 6x6 so I roll again and I get a 5 so I have to solve a 5x5 4 times.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 6, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> ♫ Ahh ahh ahh ahh, tryna keep this thread alive, tryna keep this thread alive ♫
> 
> I listen to lofi or casual pop music
> 
> ...


The wandering tuttminx. That would be something cool (and frustrating)

Truth: Have you ever bragged about being able to solve a cube to non cubers
Dare: Twist all the corners on your 3x3 then solve it


----------



## PCCuber (May 14, 2021)

Dare. Time: 9:553 seconds

Truth: If you could add' remove any event to/from the WCA, what would it be.
Dare: The dice thing @DiamondGolem12 mentioned.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 15, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> \
> Dare: Roll 2 dice. First dice is the puzzle you have to solve, second is how many times you have to solve it. If you got a roll that you didn't have, roll again E.g I roll a 6 and a 4, I don't have a 6x6 so I roll again and I get a 5 so I have to solve a 5x5 4 times.





PCCuber said:


> Dare: The dice thing @DiamondGolem12 mentioned.


I rolled a 3 and a 4, so I solved 4 3x3s at a time, and got a 1:03. I'm not sure if you're supposed to do it like that, or do 4 separate solves, but whatever.

Truth: Have you deleted/not counted a +2/DNF in the last 6 months?
Dare: Largest NxN you have ao5. (For example, my largest is a 9x9, so I would do a 9x9 ao5.)


----------



## abunickabhi (May 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Dare: Largest NxN you have ao5. (For example, my largest is a 9x9, so I would do a 9x9 ao5.)


I have done 9x9 ao5.
Although I have solved 11 and 13, its never more than one solve in one sitting

Truth: Will you learn 5-style if you get immortality superpower?
Dare: Do a 4x4x4x4 cube solve without looking up algs and in one sitting.


----------



## Porcupine01 (May 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Dare: Do a 4x4x4x4 cube solve without looking up algs and in one sitting.


4x4x4 by...4? how would there be 4 dimensions?


----------



## abunickabhi (May 21, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> 4x4x4 by...4? how would there be 4 dimensions?


4d 4x4 is quite easy to program in a computer.

Nd Hypercubes can easily exist mathematically, and all of them are solvable (not by using straightforward CFOP though).


----------



## Porcupine01 (May 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> 4d 4x4 is quite easy to program in a computer.
> 
> Nd Hypercubes can easily exist mathematically, and all of them are solvable (not by using straightforward CFOP though).


oh, thanks!


----------

